# leash question for puppy



## treebabys (May 30, 2012)

Hi everybody, I've been reading this forum for about 2 months as we have been waiting for our puppy. We will be getting her in about 3 weeks and I'm still trying to figure out a few things to purchase.

What kind of leashes do you recommend. 
We will be spending a lot of time at a leashed park so I am thinking about getting a 50 foot training leash to let her have more running room. My other options are the 26 ft retractable leashes. And of course I will get a regular 6 foot leash for walks. 

What size of bowls do you have for food. When ever I go to the store I see all different sizes of bowls but I really have no idea how much a vizsla will eat. how much do your vizsla's eat at one sitting. 

Thanks for any input. We are excited to get her. Her name will be Pepper. We had lots of options but my 4 year old daughter who struggles to speak well can say "Pepper" perfectly.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi treebabys! Welcome to the forum!

About the leashes, we bought a 1,5 meter long leash for normal walks. First she will need to get used to it anyway, I think it's easier to handle a short leash. Good idea on the 50 foot long lead for training purposes. I wouldn't suggest to use a retractable leash anywhere near a dog park. They get tangled in it and could suffocate yours or others dogs or simply just get hurt. I do have one but only use it for her last break before night when I just pop down with her for a peepoo. Never when any other dog would be around. You will get loads of answers about that, with bad experiences. 

I didn't get any fussy bowl for her, just a cheap plastic bowl for water and another for her food. Normal size, she use it since 8 weeks old and she's 7 months old now. Not a small one. If you will feed her kibbles it depends on the make, you will have the information on the bag how much you have to feed you pup. 

Sounds like a lovely name for your little vizsla! Good luck and keep us posted how you're getting on with puppy proofing your house! 8)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I Like the name!  Nice!

Adrino hit the highlights; We had our pup wearing and draggin the leash within a week of her getting home. I dont recall the length we use - it's got to be 1.5m, just thinking about it. We also have a 10m lead -works great, too

Don't put a lot of thought into bowls and what-not because Pup won't know a cute bowl from an ugly bowl - they'll just know its the source of their food/water


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, treebabys, and welcome to the forums! Pepper is a cute name! I bet you can't wait for those three weeks to go by.

You asked about leashes. I would suggest staying away from the retractable leash. A long, regular leash for training is a good idea, and a standard 6-footer for on-leash walks is, too.

I have a 5-year old male, and he eats one cup of kibble for breakfast and one cup for dinner, with a "snack" at lunchtime. His bowls are medium-sized stainless steel. Your puppy will at first need to eat more often than that, by the way. Food requirements will vary depending on age and activity level, as well as the type of dog food you eventually purchase. Good luck!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree on what everyone has said before me - especially about the retractable leash.

The only two things I'll add is this:

In regards to a leash, we found that a long THIN leash worked best for Pippa when we brought her home. The wide leash was too cumbersome and heavy for her and made leash-walking a nightmare. We transferred to a wider leash once she got a bit older. We had her wearing and dragging a leash around the house by day 3. It was a really helpful way to get her used to it and to reinforce commands (no jumping ) from day 1.

As for a bowl, I agree any bowl is fine, but we found that Pippa INHALED her food. We had heard that that could lead to gastric torsion, so we do use a slow-feeding bowl now and it works great! 

I am so excited for you! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

No retractable leashes. They constantly have tension and you want to teach any pup to walk loose lead. 

I also have a 50' lead that we used in the field, not around other dogs. But I didn't get it at the pet store bec that's too expensive. I went to the hardware store to buy a leash clasp and a rope with 50lb cap. The proper knot in the rope is all you need to combine the two. 

I'd say a medium bowl. Then if you have a speed eater you can toss some toys (i.e. obstructions) in the bowl, over the kibble until they learn to slow down.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome Treebabys - great advise from our friends. I agree with the thin shorter leash, in fact my boy is almost 6 months and I am still using it as it is very managable for heel work.

I wouldn't rush to buy a bowl for food - we used an old plastic tupperware bowl for a little while as like you I didn't know how big a bowl to get. I was very glad that I hadn't rushed out and bought a bowl, as like Pippa my boy inhaled his food. So when I did buy a bowl I bought one of these bowls with lumps and bumps in it that slows them down - and it has worked a treat. I make him sit and wait until he is released before he can eat his food and between the training and bowl he now has reasonable table manners. This is really important as gobbling food down is often associated with gastric torsion.

Can't wait to see the pictures you are hopefully going to post when you get Pepper. Like the name


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Great responses so far, I just have one thing to add:

Buy CHEAP leashes for the early puppy days. I bought an expensive leather lead & Riley quickly destroyed it. Wait 'til the pup is over their crazy, biting stage before you purchase an expensive lead.


----------



## treebabys (May 30, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody. These answers have been very helpful


----------

